# Making our own jigs...



## hog

I dont know about yall, but, I run thru verticle jigs like a warm knife thru butter sometimes... If its not snaggin on the bottom jiggin, and sometimes a whopper UFO, its kings cutting the line or of course the occasional shark.

It REALLY gets expensive. So, dont get me wrong, Im still additcted to buyin the dang things, but, Im hopin to make me some home mades also.

Ive seen threads where folks hit garage sales and get the silver knives and use the handles as jigs. Ive been emailing back and forth larry Dahlberg of "Hunt for big fish" fame about his home made jigs both floating and lead pours and use of flash-a-boo for bling.. I really like those..

Ive located a manufacture here in THE STATES that has various molds, and of course Im in the process of making some here where I work. problem is, we dont have any thicker stainless so im cutting them out of mild carbon steel. I know they rust, but with a good coat of clear rustoleium, then a covering with flash-a-boo then a painting over with clear something, and the fact that I loose them so dang quick, I dont think it will really matter about the rusting... If they make it thru the day, I'll put them in the dishwasher and coat them with olive or canola oil when they are dry ready for the next trip. I do that to my others already now...

So, what have I made so far. Well, made nagagmasa jigs 
And yes, thats you on the little photo on the progression display Kil 









Heres a stab at the beginnings of a hooker jig, Suppose to be the YFT candy of all jigs... well, something like that hahaha
















Heres some molds Ive found, they run normally $120-175 each. I havent broke down and bought one yet. Gotta replace my trailer axles first 

If anyone know where I can find a chrome person in the houston or surrounding area, let me know, I found one here in freeport, but she wants like 25$ each to chrom... that aint gonna happen..

Im interested in seeing other folks *VERTICLE JIG* home made ideas


----------



## hog

*POST UP YOUR HOME MADE VERTICLE JIG IDEAS OR TRIALS...*


----------



## jdusek

Looks like Shawn Collins Customs to me. I have three of his molds. The B Jig, Diamond, and another.



















Some that I did up. I have better ones but no pictures on this computer.


----------



## barefootin

I have a few of Shawn Collin's molds and was thinking of the wobbling fish jig mold which I guess is the one in the photo. My concern was due to the concave profile it may be a "spinner". What sort of action do they have and are you using a lead alloy with tin / antimony?
I am guessing that the others are "fish" and "herring" molds.
Nice jigs.


----------



## hog

jdusek said:


> Looks like Shawn Collins Customs to me.
> 
> Some that I did up. I have better ones but no pictures on this computer.


Yep, thats where their from..
Man, you dun real good on your homemades.... Any advice you have learned from mak'n them yourself? Type Paint, type of lead, glitter,good eyes, flash material etc?

Thanks for the post...

Hog


----------



## jdusek

Well, here is what I learned. First when I started pouring my jigs, my idea was to use reflective tape to give them color. The tape looks nice but does not stick all that well (unless small pieces are used). So I started painting them. The best paint I found is at the Auto Parts store, get all the colors that have heavy metallic paint. Then sometime I had some more glitter paint on top (I get at hobby lobby). Finally if I feel up to it I will up on a shinny clear coat. At the end if I want I will put a strip of tape on it or I used the bass lure tape as you see on some. That being said what I have also learned is color of jigs are really only important to fisherman not so much the fish. I do think you should have eyes on the jig (they are just sticker eyes I got at Barlows online I think), and then some glitter to reflective any light. I like painting some shinny black with lots of glitter for clear blue water and lighter color for not so clear. I intend to do test this year with a jig that has nothing more than eyes and see what happens.

But I am a fisherman so I like to see color. Here are some other ones I did.


----------



## barefootin

Jdusek,
Which mold is that one?


----------



## jdusek

It is the B Jig, I have 8 and 12 oz.


----------



## barefootin

I see the "D" on Shawn's site but not the "B" Same?
I have his "Fish" jig and a Do-it molds "Fluttering jig" for vertical jig molds that I paint with a powder paint spray gun.
Looking for a mold that best resembles a Shimano Flatside in weight and action.


----------



## jdusek

You just need to send him an email and or call. He has a lot more molds than he has on his website.


----------



## hog

First try at the new 
_*WWF*_
"Rhinestone Cowboy Diamond Jig"​
*Recipe*
(1) cheap good for nothing $5, 8oz Diamond Jig from Academy that you bought because you had to get out of the house to do something that reminded ya of fishing since you cant seem to have a day off the same time the water is flat..

(1) 200# barrel swivel (would be better if I used one of woodys 350# big ring bearing swivels, and attach a assist hoot to the bottom ring of the swivel, but I was to lazy to go dig it out of the tackle box :wink

(1) 8 or 9/0 Siwash VMC or Gamagatsu open eye hook that you know will eventually get snagged on something on the bottom and you'll loose the jig. Hopefully you've caught a mess of fish on it before that happens when your paying more attention to what your do'n while jigg'n while your "IN THE JIGG'N ZONEEEEEEEEEE" Oh and be sure you dont put it on the wrong end of the jig like I probably did..

(1) heavy poundage split ring that you wish was even heavier... I will spot weld it closed tho. Wish I had some of the long oval (the shape of a high school Track around a football field) shaped split rings that Eastern Tackle sells. I think they are stronger than the round...

(1) box of rhinestones from your local hobby store. or use the small package inside a Mighty Mendit glue box as seen on TV 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Do's*
1. do place rhinestones down with a pair of tweezers

*Dont's*
1. dont put super glue on the baby rhinestones while holding them with your big clumbsy fingers
2. dont put your fingers together when wet with super glue.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Do's*
1. do use a good glue such as superglue or maybe even small heat glue... Might get soft in the hot summer in the tackle box tho..

*Dont's*
1. Dont order a box of the MIGHTY MINDET glue that the late Billy Mays advertises that will glue any and everything together... It didnt work at all for me on this... was a waste of $9.95 (I didnt have to pay shippin either, I got it at a drug store in the "As seem on TV" shelf.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Do's*
1. do put paper down on the bar in your kitchen so you wont get glue on the surface and upset your wife.

*Dont's*
1. Dont try to hide the glue marks you just made on the counter by using heavy cleaners, it takes off the surface and REALLY gets your wife wound up since you forgot to put the paper down the first time because you thought you didnt need it..
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Do's*
1. do open up the rhinestones on the counter top so you can see them

*Dont's*
1. Dont open the end of the package and let it slip out of your hand on the counter because them buggers go EVERYWHERE on the floor.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Do's*
1. Do take time to put down the rhinestones carefully and neatly.

*Dont's*
2. Dont try to hurry it up so you can post it on 2 cool because you screw up the other side..
------------------------------------------------------

*Do's*
1. Do hum along the old Glenn Campble song "Im a Rhinestone Cowboy" as your making it

*Don'ts*
1. Dont make up the words your forgot, it makes you sound like a fool..Humm'n will do just fine... the glues gonna win no matter what you do anyway...

:dance:

Well, ya gotta start somewhere.... 



















The "the super glued my finger up" Hog

PS:
New and improved Second generation Rhinestone Cowboy Jig coming out soon. (as soon as I vaccum up all the dang rhinestones, get my fingers un superglued, and figure out what excuse Im gonna give my wife for messin up the eating bar in the kitchen. :headknock)

PSS: Lifes to short to be so serious all the time... Yall have a good day


----------



## sea ray

Have you tried powder coat on the jigs. I picked some up at Bass Pro a few years back and it works great. Your jigs are a lot larger than the 1/8- 1/2 oz jigs I used it on but it should work great. They even have a clear with sparkles in it .


----------



## jamesgreeson

Do you have to get a hold of your female side?Or can you just free ball it!


----------



## hog

HEADSHAKER said:


> Do you have to get a hold of your female side?Or can you just free ball it!


haha
I dont know about any of that, but, as far as the lure goes--

Well, I actually think it will catch a fish...

Hog


----------



## word-doctor

Hog, that's a great jig, but it must be hard fishing off them platform shoes with the goldfish in the heels.


----------



## Hotrod

Jimmy, I'll take 5 please!


----------



## REELING 65

I would bet it works good.
Good custom jig there:cheers:


----------



## barefootin

sea ray said:


> Have you tried powder coat on the jigs. I picked some up at Bass Pro a few years back and it works great. Your jigs are a lot larger than the 1/8- 1/2 oz jigs I used it on but it should work great. They even have a clear with sparkles in it .


First of all, thats one sweet jig, Hog.
I do all my jigs with powder paint now. The epoxy paints and sprays are harder to control, messier, toxic and more expensive to work with.
I have started to experiment with a powder paint spray gun that creates some great affects. I don't use reflective tape either, I just use a metal flake gloss on the 3rd coat. Super glow white or glow pink base on almost all the jigs.
Fun to get creative with the stuff and the ugliest excuse for a mistake of a jig seems to work the best.


----------



## Boboe

I just want to know if it outfishes the same jig without the bedazzlement.


----------



## fisher__man

barefootin said:


> First of all, thats one sweet jig, Hog.
> I do all my jigs with powder paint now. The epoxy paints and sprays are harder to control, messier, toxic and more expensive to work with.
> I have started to experiment with a powder paint spray gun that creates some great affects. I don't use reflective tape either, I just use a metal flake gloss on the 3rd coat. Super glow white or glow pink base on almost all the jigs.
> Fun to get creative with the stuff and the ugliest excuse for a mistake of a jig seems to work the best.


Were are u getting that stuff to powder paint or powder coat and what brand. I have some that I made with the reflective tape and they work OK. Please post up some pics 
hear are some I put together.


----------



## barefootin

fisher__man said:


> Were are u getting that stuff to powder paint or powder coat and what brand. I have some that I made with the reflective tape and they work OK. Please post up some pics
> hear are some I put together.


I have been getting the paints and supplies for almost 2 years from:
http://www.tjstackle.com/
Good folks and very helpfull. Just today I ordered a few fluid beds that he is cutting at 8+" depth for doing vertical jigs.
I have the spray gun and have only experimented a few times with it but it works fine.
I plan to do some more test painting on some "flutter jigs" that I poured a few weeks ago soon. I will post those asap.
Nice looking jigs fisher_man!
A few of my circle jigs in powder:


----------



## Boboe

How have the hookups been with a circle hook on a jig? Intuitively it doesn't seem like it would work well. What has experience told you?


----------



## barefootin

Totally different fishing style with the circle hook jigs. Fish them with bait; slowly hit bottom, raise a bit, shake / twitch the jig on a slow drift. No hook set at all or exagerated jigging; let the fish come tight and reel.
Complimentary tactic with speed jigging as when one isn't working the other may. Portraying a squid in a struggle with a fish.
Very effective on the Snaps & Groups although stifling the refex to set the hook takes some discipline.


----------



## fisher__man

barefootin said:


> I have been getting the paints and supplies for almost 2 years from:
> http://www.tjstackle.com/
> Good folks and very helpfull. Just today I ordered a few fluid beds that he is cutting at 8+" depth for doing vertical jigs.
> I have the spray gun and have only experimented a few times with it but it works fine.
> I plan to do some more test painting on some "flutter jigs" that I poured a few weeks ago soon. I will post those asap.
> Nice looking jigs fisher_man!
> A few of my circle jigs in powder:


 
Thanks I just got some of the powder paint form them to try out. Let me know how the 8+" deep fluid bed works I may order one of those also. For now I am going to hold off on the sprayer but will probably end up getting one. Did you make the mold for your squid jigs or did you get them from someone.


----------



## barefootin

The squid mold and most of my others are Shawn Collins Customs molds.
http://shawncollinscustoms.com/index.html
He has quite a few molds that are not listed for vertical jigs. I have another enroute.


----------



## barefootin

I poured a bunch of egg sinkers and jigs last week. After painting jigs I realized that I had a dozen Do-it molds jigs that were primed but not sprayed. I didn't like the sprule cut on this mold ( I screwed em up) so I thought I would experiment with the left over paint on a few. I just dabbed a small brush in the left over powder and tapped the hot jig with it.
I figure they will work just fine.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Jigs*



hog said:


> First try at the new
> 
> _*WWF*_
> "Rhinestone Cowboy Diamond Jig"​
> *Recipe*
> (1) cheap good for nothing $5, 8oz Diamond Jig from Academy that you bought because you had to get out of the house to do something that reminded ya of fishing since you cant seem to have a day off the same time the water is flat..
> 
> (1) 200# barrel swivel (would be better if I used one of woodys 350# big ring bearing swivels, and attach a assist hoot to the bottom ring of the swivel, but I was to lazy to go dig it out of the tackle box :wink
> 
> (1) 8 or 9/0 Siwash VMC or Gamagatsu open eye hook that you know will eventually get snagged on something on the bottom and you'll loose the jig. Hopefully you've caught a mess of fish on it before that happens when your paying more attention to what your do'n while jigg'n while your "IN THE JIGG'N ZONEEEEEEEEEE" Oh and be sure you dont put it on the wrong end of the jig like I probably did..
> 
> (1) heavy poundage split ring that you wish was even heavier... I will spot weld it closed tho. Wish I had some of the long oval (the shape of a high school Track around a football field) shaped split rings that Eastern Tackle sells. I think they are stronger than the round...
> 
> (1) box of rhinestones from your local hobby store. or use the small package inside a Mighty Mendit glue box as seen on TV
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Do's*
> 1. do place rhinestones down with a pair of tweezers
> 
> *Dont's*
> 1. dont put super glue on the baby rhinestones while holding them with your big clumbsy fingers
> 2. dont put your fingers together when wet with super glue.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Do's*
> 1. do use a good glue such as superglue or maybe even small heat glue... Might get soft in the hot summer in the tackle box tho..
> 
> *Dont's*
> 1. Dont order a box of the MIGHTY MINDET glue that the late Billy Mays advertises that will glue any and everything together... It didnt work at all for me on this... was a waste of $9.95 (I didnt have to pay shippin either, I got it at a drug store in the "As seem on TV" shelf.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Do's*
> 1. do put paper down on the bar in your kitchen so you wont get glue on the surface and upset your wife.
> 
> *Dont's*
> 1. Dont try to hide the glue marks you just made on the counter by using heavy cleaners, it takes off the surface and REALLY gets your wife wound up since you forgot to put the paper down the first time because you thought you didnt need it..
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Do's*
> 1. do open up the rhinestones on the counter top so you can see them
> 
> *Dont's*
> 1. Dont open the end of the package and let it slip out of your hand on the counter because them buggers go EVERYWHERE on the floor.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Do's*
> 1. Do take time to put down the rhinestones carefully and neatly.
> 
> *Dont's*
> 2. Dont try to hurry it up so you can post it on 2 cool because you screw up the other side..
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Do's*
> 1. Do hum along the old Glenn Campble song "Im a Rhinestone Cowboy" as your making it
> 
> *Don'ts*
> 1. Dont make up the words your forgot, it makes you sound like a fool..Humm'n will do just fine... the glues gonna win no matter what you do anyway...
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Well, ya gotta start somewhere....
> 
> 
> View attachment 270148
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270149
> 
> 
> The "the super glued my finger up" Hog
> 
> PS:
> New and improved Second generation Rhinestone Cowboy Jig coming out soon. (as soon as I vaccum up all the dang rhinestones, get my fingers un superglued, and figure out what excuse Im gonna give my wife for messin up the eating bar in the kitchen. :headknock)
> 
> PSS: Lifes to short to be so serious all the time... Yall have a good day


Just curious, did you get to test the rhinestone jigs yet?


----------



## hog

barefootin said:


> I have been getting the paints and supplies for almost 2 years from:
> http://www.tjstackle.com/
> A few of my circle jigs in powder:


Thats some great looking home made jigs you have there... Do you bounce them on the bottom or jig them up, or combo...

I would think they would work bouncing without a bait attractant. And I would think those might just be worth jigging for blackfin at the spars..

Great Job...

Hog


----------



## barefootin

Thanks, Hog.
I build the squid head jig with the offshore shirts for bottom and sight casting. The jury is still out on the circle hook jigs but I do real well with them. The fixed J hook is great for bottom bumping as is the circle jig, just a whole different response to the strike. I also build a double J offset hook jig for site casting Cobia, Tuna etc.
Love dem rhinestone cowboys!
I fish a hammered diamond when the bite is tough. The standard jigs work; no need for expensive jigs / bling, unless you got rhinestones!
Pour a few vertical jigs and I have found that naked works about as well as painted / blinged, but then again I haven't done the stones.
Gotta love it, fun stuff, especially when we catch with what we built.
All the best,


----------



## jimmyjigs

hi i make mi own vertical jigs, buck tails, jig molds, solid rings and paint mi jigs. a have to do this because where i live jig prices are twice what you would pay for in the us and there are hardly any in stock. so if i can i will try to put some pictures and mabe i can help with my experiance.


----------



## jimmyjigs

other pics


----------



## hog

*Day-ummmmm!!!*

Dems sum gooud'ns JimmyJig :cheers:

Sure wish I could get you to share how your painting them with us... That finsh sure looks professionally done...

WOW!!

Hog


----------



## jimmyjigs

here are some of my first jigs (not very good) did them with spray paint. after i started to use holografic paper and a small air brush (cheap one). if you spray small amounts over the holografic paper itll get an original finish. you can get way better materials than i can to get better finish. (like the eyes).


----------



## jimmyjigs

this is the holografic paper i use, it also comes in crome and diferent colors. but what i really like to make are bucktail jigs and lucanus tipe jigs, blue color works really good in buck tails , and i reall y like the pink in jigs.


----------



## fisher__man

Jimmyjig Those look great please share how you get the holographic paper to stay down so flat and what kind of paint are you using I would really like to learn more on how you get those to look so good.


----------



## barefootin

Dis makes 2 of us.
Please tell.


----------



## jimmyjigs

i polish the jig with fine sand paper until its like a mirror , then leave it in the sun for a while, once its dehidrated i put the holografic paper on, after that a paint with white the lead thats still visible, after that i paint over the white and a litle over the holo paper with a air brush. then i use black to shadow the eyes and the stripes (finer air brush). and for the finish i aply the acrilik resin and wate for 24 hours. the paint i use is direct from a spray paint can into the aire brush. its not worth makeing small amounts . ille do the holo paper one day, and the next day ille paint the next day put the eyes on and the resin. i make 20 or 30 at a time. ive done 100 in 1 week. i would invite you over to show you , but i dont think you would like to come. i live in tamaulipas.jajajaja, 
here is my youtube acount :cdmagnum. i have some jig videos
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cdmagnum&search_type=&aq=f

saludos
jaime lobato

here is an amber jack i fished about 15 years ago, hope i can get one jigging this year


----------



## Boboe

Nice jack, and hell of a nice misty grouper too in that photo, Jaime!


----------



## jimmyjigs

that grouper was speared, dont do that anymore. heres a pic.


----------

